# Dale Hollow lake temps



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Does anyone know what the temps are for Dale Hollow? 

I keep checking the Corps of Eng page and it's been 47 at the surface and 44 at 10 feet since (at least since) Dec 23rd. I know that lake warms up slowly but it's hard to believe that it hasn't risen at all since the end of December with some days getting up into the 70's down there. 
Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Most recent I can find is 48 (dam area, dec 25th, which isnt recent) but considering they are still killin them on the f-n-f, that temp hasn't gone above 50 yet.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

This is from the TN Region 3 Fishing Report:

Region 3 Fishing Report 

DALE HOLLOW - (1/12/06) - Fishing is great. The water temperature is 47 degrees; lake is stable. Lots of good quality smallmouth are being caught on float'in'flies and small jigs in 6-to-15 feet of water. The best locations are on 45 degrees sloping shale banks and secondary points. Crappie are still being caught on minnows around laydown trees in the upper end of the lake.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Shakedown and Rodman!

Fletch


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

With all the warm temps, I am getting worried about my first ever attempt at trhe F-N-F. I have heard it works best under 45 degree water temps. At least Dale is starting to fill up now.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't be too worried. Nights are still cold, and from my experience the fnf bite is good until 51-52 degrees. I've yet to fish water down there colder than 46, most of the time it's been 48-50.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tell 'em Shake, a few days like we had last year and the temp will be below that  It does snow in Tenn. Believe me!


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

We've had snow of about an inch + twice in the last few weeks and it has gotten quite a bit colder after a big warm spell we had down here. All reports I am hearing from TWRA people and the general grapevine is that they are slaying smallies at about 16-20ft right now. I am headed up to the hatchery tomorrow to tag trout so I will see if I can get a temp and a report from one of the gas stations and or the employees.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Ashton, did you get a chance to talk to anyone about water temps? I'm still seeing 47/44 on the corps web site.

So I seem to remember Shakedown and a few others are headed down there this week or next. Tell us how you did.
Freeze and I have about 62 days (if I was counting the days) until we head back down there for our annual trip. If anyone else is going down between 4-6 and 4-16 give me a shout and maybe we could hook up for some fish stories and some coffee.

thanks and good luck to everyone this year.
Fletch


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll be on the water exactly 2 weeks from today


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Two weeks and counting - here's the recent report for DH with temps.

Region 3 Report


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a big cold snap headed that way right as we get there. That will put us on the money


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Sorry, totally forgot to report. I was told 46 last friday. Might be going back there tomorrow to tag again so I will check again. We had a few pretty cold nights (upper 20s), and a bit of a departure from the upper 50s into the upper 40s. 

If you are doing bad and have a spare hour or two I suggest going behind the fish hatchery and fishing the 'ditch'. Its the effluent stream from the hatchery to the river and is full of rainbows. The main river itself at the campground and confluence with this little creek has some BIG rainbows that are a blast on dry flies.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

i am think about going there for small mouth and some eyes can anyone tell me withc any month is better april or may? any info would be helpful i have never been there> thanks


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

i'd say between the two, april on the smallies. eyes, haven't a clue other than july. i've fished dh in april and have done real well, and i know baby bass and his crew tore em up last april pretty good.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

just read on another site about a tourney launching from Horse Creek on the 19th. Doesn't sound like the smallies will be pressured too hard though, as the tourney only allows one brown fish per bag.

Weather looks to be purrrrrfect


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Talked with the folks at Cedar Hill and confirmed everything for the next week. They said that its been colder the last few days and they even had some snow late last week. As far as the fishing - not great numbers but the ones being caught are big.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

sawguy1 said:


> i am think about going there for small mouth and some eyes can anyone tell me withc any month is better april or may? any info would be helpful i have never been there> thanks


If your interested in eyes (and you haven't already found info on when to fish for them) call the guys at ww.cedarhillresort.com. I know that one of the Roberts (owners) are big time eye fisherman and they will know when to go.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like all of the big eye pics on their site are july-ish.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I got my reservations at Cedar Hill also. The math teacher from my school is coming so I don't have to worry about landing a fish by myself with a ten foot leader.  Ten days left for me!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Shakedown:

Looks like the cold front is passing before we get there. The weather is going to be warm for us - 50's thursday, friday, and saturday next week.

Redhawk:

It looks like our trips should overlap a few days. We'll probably run into each other while down there. Holler if you see a Targa w/ a 150 SW OPTI and WV registrations.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We have to make sure we have Redhawk's cell before we leave (i think i have it?). Regardless, Rodman's crew and mine are staying in cabins #6 & #7, so come on over anytime RH. 

50's are great to fish in, but MAN that f-n-f bite really heats up when those cold fronts come in. Atleast we'll have a few days of cold (mon/tues).

1 week from today fellas


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

It's been in the 20s at night down here barely getting into the upper 30s low 40s in the day for a few in a row now. Had a small bit of snow turn mostly to ice overnight, roads have been really bad, even worse because natives here are clueless how to drive in it.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

thank you shakedown and fletch for the info i am going to call cedarhill monday or tuesday and book a week trip thats were is was planing on staying anyways. what ceadarhill like? thier cabins look good and the price look good also. smouth is mv favoret fish to catch but i thought it thier not biting to good i might try for some walleyes. thank again guys. se yeah on the water


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Ahhh, no problem.
CedarHill is pretty nice. I've stayed in 2 cabins so far, cabin #0 which is right next to the pool and I think the other cabin was #17 or 18 or 31. they were both really in good shape and clean and they had all the goodies like a tv, stove, microwave toaster etc...
You can go to their site and use the cabin locator at http://cedarhillresort.com/CabinLocator.htm
This year I'm staying in Cabin #10.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks fletch i called today and got a cabin for the last week march.i hope it a good time to go.thats the only chance i'll have to go this spring. what are some good lure and patterns fot that time of the year?


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Water temperature is the big key during late March. I like Rogues and a big single willow leaf spinnerbait after the water temp hits 55. I use tubes if the water is below 55. After my float and fly trip next weekend maybe I will have something else to use.  

Danny


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

sawguy1 said:


> thanks fletch i called today and got a cabin for the last week march.i hope it a good time to go.thats the only chance i'll have to go this spring. what are some good lure and patterns fot that time of the year?


redhawk hit the nail on the head.
I'll try main lake points with rogues or similar, especially if it's windy and there is a nice chop on the water. If the water is cold you may have to fish with grubs or slugo type baits.
The good thing is, during March you have a good chance of landing a big fish. Later in the year you might catch more but usually not as big.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks guys you have been a big help.Sorry to be asking so many questions but whats a good color to use.I am a walleye alanger I useully catch alot of small mouth in creeks a round here, cant seem to find them in the lakes here.If any of you guys need some help on catching big walleye and stripers on senca lake fill free to contact me.Thanks again.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Red is pretty popular, and I've caught a few on craw patterns.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

02/10/2006 
Fishing is reported to be fair. Crappie fishing is slowing down. Some catches have been taken using minnows in 15-20 feet of water around the edge of grass beds. Bass fishing is good during the day using tail spinners, jigs, whirly bees, and crank baits at 25-30 feet of water. Bass are best taken around points in the main body of the lake. Walleye fishing is very slow, but it may be possible to catch while trolling night crawlers and big crank baits in 10 to 20 feet of water around grass beds and on flats. Muskie have starting hitting slightly using large crank baits in 20 to 25 feet of water. Trout fishing is slow on the main lake and in the tailwater. Some catches in the tailwater area have been reported using salmon eggs, power bait, corn, night crawlers, and small spinners, and should be best during times of little or no generation. Lake Trout may be caught trolling spoons near the dam, with downriggers in 45 feet of water. 

As of 6:00 a.m. the lake elevation for today is 642.39 ft. above sea level and slowly rising. The surface water temperature is 47 degrees, and at 10 ft 44 degrees. 

Weather: http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecas...her&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=38551&metric=0

Hope it isn't TOO sunny!


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

You've got no worry about it being too sunny, it has been stuck in the 20-30s and snow for the past week.

The rainbow fishing doesn't really pick up until April and from then till almost Sept at the dam at night with nightcrawlers on slip bobbers under crappie lights is dynamite, and I have the chest freezers full to proove it. The tailwater actually had been pretty good for the last month for me on 20-14 black to dark tan dry flies. If you are there during generation and can't fish, and you shouldn't really then especially wading, you just walk up to the creek that comes out of the hatchery and tie on a beadhead or a dry fly.


----------



## oeterror (Jan 22, 2006)

I fished Dale Hollow 2 years ago in March. We tageted smallmouths, but the people we talk to told us that the walleye spawn is in early march. They told us a good place to target them is the head waters of the Obey river. I know that is a long way from Cedar Hill.


----------

